# Some Photos



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I'm bored at the moment, so here are a few photos I've taken. Excuse the watermarks; the links were copied from my deviantart account 














































Here for more: http://idlemoment.deviantart.com/gallery/#_featured


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the one of the tire. For some reason I can almost see a Stephen King story forming from it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Leah, your photos are amazing. I also love the one with the tire. Its very interesting.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Im also digging the tire one. Great shots.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys  The tire shot isn't the best quality compared to some, but still my favorite as well. Some were taken with a Nikon D80, but the more recent ones with a decent Sony point and shoot.


----------

